# The “protoboard”



## Drayve85 (Jul 6, 2020)

has anybody else had any f@$&*#g problems getting a circuit to work on this god-forsaken thing????? I’ve built a Mahayana circuit about five times now and haven’t been able to get it to work.....AT ALL!!! Is there anything a noob should know? Like where it calls for Vref, ya can use the header that’s on the protoboard, correct?? I’ve tried different IC’s, took out the mosfets, thinking that might help.....nothing. I get voltage to the output, but just get this infuriating static, fuzz, popping.???????? PLEASE, anybody. I need some help, before I explode. I get so excited to use this thing, and develop my own circuits, but this is very disheartening. Especially when I don’t know if it’s the board, or me screwing up!


----------



## Robert (Jul 7, 2020)

Can you post a pic of something simple on the breadboard that isn't working?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have gotten multiple things to work. Snap a pic maybe there is something all of us can do to help.


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ll get a pic in a lil bit. But, I may have figured out my problem. I’ve been plugging my Vref from the power section onto the Vref headers on the protoboard. I didn’t realize that the power section was making my Vref voltage already, and when I checked all my voltages with a DMM, the ic pins, most of read around 13 volts (my 9v supply) and my Vref was reading about 11 volts. So I’m not going to feel like a fool just yet, cuz I haven’t ‘fixed’ that problem on the board yet, but when I get home and can do that, I’ll let y’all know if that was the problem, and then proceed to feel like a fool!lol


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 7, 2020)

Trust me when I say this, breadboarding is a humbling experience. I have built hundreds of pedals and was brought to my knees because i overlooked one jumper. But when I got my first circuit up and running I was thing king for a day.


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 7, 2020)

You are SOOO right about that! This isn’t my first pedal by any means, but it’s also not my 100th either.lol it’s just this protoboard. I’m trying to make one of those Missing Link Audio Peacock Drive pedals. It’s supposed to sound like Duane and Dickey in a box, and it’s just a modded zendrive I guess. So I bought two Mahayana boards, and made one up stock, but with a toggle switch on C4 with a couple different values, like the peacock. It sounds great, but now I want to breadboard the circuit and try out a few different things and component values before I populate the second board. And, that’s where I’ve been having my problem.lol


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 7, 2020)

I apologize about the’Rats Nest’ but idk how else to do it, or take the pics, but here they are. This is supposed to be a Mahayana circuit:












Let me know if and/or how there’s a better way to take pics of this.


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 7, 2020)

The IC pin voltages are:
Pin 1: 6.87
Pin 2: 6.83
Pin 3: 6.82
Pin 4: 0
Pin 5: 6.85
Pin 6: 6.89
Pin 7: 6.90
Pin8: 13.69

‘9V’ : 13.99
Vref: 6.99 (from header on protoboard)
        6.85 (from circuit regulator)

I get signal, or voltage going all the way thru the circuit. Even at the output header, and jack. But, the only sound that comes out is this static-y crackly noise, and it’s not constant, it’s intermittent. I don’t have an audio probe yet. I keep procrastinating and putting it off, but I think I’ll make one tonight or tomorrow. The trannys have approx. 7 volts on two of the three legs and, I believe, 0 on the other leg. Don’t know if that’s the correct voltage or not.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 10, 2020)

Drayve85 said:


> The IC pin voltages are:
> Pin 1: 6.87
> Pin 2: 6.83
> Pin 3: 6.82
> ...



the transistors in this circuit are configured like diodes so they are just contributing to the clipping.

My first instinct is to look at why you are getting 14v from the 9v supply. Just briefly looking at the schematic, it looks like you get 9v then hit a voltage divider to then get vref, putting it around 4.5v.

I am no EE but that is where I would start poking around


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 10, 2020)

You 9V supply should be 9V, sounds like there's something wrong with your power source.  Anything over 12V can damage the charge pump, so get the power straightened out.

Here's a hint: color code your wiring.  Don't use the same color for power & ground, that's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 14, 2020)

_I’ll definitely figure out the power supply, and get it down a few volts. But, does that matter or effect what I’m using it for? Because I’m not using the charge pump at all for this circuit

I’ve thought about color-coding my jumpers, but I didn’t know if I’d have enough, as I only have one pack of them. I’m gonna start doing that tho, for sure! It turns into a clusterf$&k, and quick!!lol

thank you for the replies!!_


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 14, 2020)

The charge pump is still hooked up to the 9V power connector, whether or not you're using the charge pump's outputs.

That power input connector is for 9V and only 9V.  These protoboards are for people who know what they're doing.  I hope you're one of those.


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 15, 2020)

Really bro?! Are you gonna report me? Shoot! I might lose my license to breadboard, huh? And soldering, I’m screwed! They gunna put me in the hoosegow, surely! Cuz I have had more than 3 cold solder joints I’m sure.

listen man, I didn’t come here to be patronized, and I sure as hell didn’t come here to made to feel like an idiot (I do that well enough on my own, thank you very much!) I came here because I thought we were all big boys and girls here, and followed the whole “There’s no such thing as a stupid question” mentality.” I’m not a beginner, but I’m not an expert  either! (Obviously!) I’m trying to, eventually, make my own circuits, and I thought some of the “masters” on here may be so kind to help a fellow electrical tinkerer out. Although I suppose there has to be folks like you so we can appreciate it even more when the real “masters” bequeath some learnins’ on us regular folk!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 15, 2020)

Drayve85 said:


> Really bro?! Are you gonna report me? Shoot! I might lose my license to breadboard, huh? And soldering, I’m screwed! They gunna put me in the hoosegow, surely! Cuz I have had more than 3 cold solder joints I’m sure.
> 
> listen man, I didn’t come here to be patronized, and I sure as hell didn’t come here to made to feel like an idiot (I do that well enough on my own, thank you very much!) I came here because I thought we were all big boys and girls here, and followed the whole “There’s no such thing as a stupid question” mentality.” I’m not a beginner, but I’m not an expert  either! (Obviously!) I’m trying to, eventually, make my own circuits, and I thought some of the “masters” on here may be so kind to help a fellow electrical tinkerer out. Although I suppose there has to be folks like you so we can appreciate it even more when the real “masters” bequeath some learnins’ on us regular folk!



I feel like that whole rant was a perfect descriptor of not being a big boy.

I am sure Chuck meant nothing by it other then implying it isn't something for beginners and as a more experienced builder it can be daunting. I will say that chuck has been a huge supporter of the forum and has provided a ton of help to everyone and should be treated with a little more respect. 

But lets get back to the matter at hand, which is your problem with the breadboard, did you get it figured out why you are getting 14v at the 9v supply?


----------



## Sasan (Jul 15, 2020)

oh boy...


----------



## Gordo (Jul 15, 2020)

I have to admit that I bristled a bit by Chuck's response, but I'm also a big Chuck supporter and understand his response.  That said Drayve85 over reacted a bunch.  On the same note - Drayve85 welcome to the forum and just ease up a bit.  We'll get you fixed up, no worries.


----------



## Drayve85 (Jul 15, 2020)

If I misunderstood chucks response, then that’s my bad, but I think there was just a few more ways that his ideas could have been conveyed. I tried to explain that I am starting out in pedal building. And, people like chuck are the whole reason I came here, to learn from them! Both of you, and many others here, have the luxury of knowing how chuck writes. I do not have that luxury, and those statements really rubbed me wrong. But hey, bygones! I just want to be treated like a human, and I’ll do the same. I’m just trying to learn how to wire these contraptions up. Thank you for the welcome too, btw!
I picked a different circuit for breadboarding right now, an EP-3. Maybe I’ll have some luck with it.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 23, 2020)

"These protoboards are for people who know what they're doing. I hope you're one of those."  Which is why I haven't yet bought one! I have built over a hundred pedals and I'm learning more every day (largely because of Chuck's help) but breadboards and protoboards still scare me.

I work out my stuff on vero. Maybe it takes me longer but I know what I'm doing with it.  

This is by far the friendliest, least patronising place I have found.  Let's keep it friendly.


----------



## Chas Grant (Jul 24, 2020)

Twice you stated you have voltage through out the circuit, including on the output jack. I have to assume that you mean DC voltage, is this correct? If you are measuring a DC voltage on the output this will cause your humming, hissing and popping. You should only have AC on the output. Check your output coupling/decoupling cap.


----------

